# New Smoker!



## thatdude38 (Oct 7, 2014)

I had posted a thread not long ago asking about a couple smokers and thought I was going to go with the Lang smoker, BUT ended up finding a custom smoker that I love so far. Ended up coming across a used one that had been well taken care of on Craigslist and even better it was only a couple miles away from me. It's not a name brand smoker, but was well thought out when making it.

here's a pic.

http://s770.photobucket.com/user/zack_thompson1/media/IMG_3587_zps9cc44df6.jpeg.html

The inside is set up with a set of tuning plates that extend over to the rib box (can go further, but no need to spread out right now.) it unfortunately only has one rack in the main chamber, but with both stacks I can control the stacks so that the warming box is either within 5 degrees of the main chamber or will sit at around 200 while the main chamber is around 250. It's mainly 3/8" steel, except for the firebox where it is 1/2". It is plumbed and set up for a propane assist start up too. Overall it's easy to maintain temps and gets back up to temp if I open it very quickly. Very happy with my purchase!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 7, 2014)

Great looking smoker ...must weigh a lot.  1/2" fire box.  Wow!  Once it's up to temp it must stay there for some time with that thermal mass.  Good luck with it


----------



## thatdude38 (Oct 8, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> Great looking smoker ...must weigh a lot. 1/2" fire box. Wow! Once it's up to temp it must stay there for some time with that thermal mass. Good luck with it


not sure how much it weighs, but it needs a little bit of weight in the front. It would be great if I wasn't towing it though because it's perfectly balanced over the axle, I can drag it around by hand right now. Unfortunately that means while I'm towing it, it doesn't ride nicely since it's not slightly tongue heavy. I'll probably just get one of those trailer tongue tool boxes, and throw some stuff in it to shift the load. Now just time to make me a charcoal retort and charcoal basket so I can get a little sleep on nights that I'm doing a brisket.


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 8, 2014)

When I built my trailer/tank mounted combination it was really a calculated toss of the dice but it worked perfectly.  I had some great guidance though by TQ from Shirley Fabrication.  His suggestions were perfect and that thing tracks as if it wasn't even there

Your stuff is really so heavy duty that the weight shift will probably need to be significant.  Id guess my tongue load is about 150-160 lbs.  I am going to weigh it this weekend now that you've got me thinking about it


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, really nice looking smoker. You might build a nice wood box on the front. I like it CF


----------



## geerock (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice rig.  Whats the ticket on it?


----------

